# lunar eclipse tonight!!



## nickyp0 (Feb 20, 2008)

the eclipse is just starting now at 8:46pm I can't wait to see it in full


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2008)

I saw it. And I took lots of pictures of it too. Good thing my sister called me and told me because I thought it was going to start later. I would have missed everything!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, the eclipse is still happening as of right now, but the earth is already moving out of the way.


----------



## Rick (Feb 21, 2008)

I went out. We had clouds but they parted long enough to see most of it. I took a bunch of pics however only two came out. Still need to learn how to do these kind of pics. I wanted to take the telescope out but when I went out there were too many clouds so I left it behind.

Here it is at about 90% eclipsed. Seconds later the clouds rolled in. The "star" to the lower left of the moon is Saturn. Click to enlarge and it looks better.


----------



## nickyp0 (Feb 21, 2008)

nice pics rick, I tried to take some pics of it myself, but my camra died  now i have to wait untill 2010 for the next one



Rick said:


> I went out. We had clouds but they parted long enough to see most of it. I took a bunch of pics however only two came out. Still need to learn how to do these kind of pics. I wanted to take the telescope out but when I went out there were too many clouds so I left it behind. Here it is at about 90% eclipsed. Seconds later the clouds rolled in. The "star" to the lower left of the moon is Saturn. Click to enlarge and it looks better.


----------



## joossa (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw it too! If it wasn't for the weather channel, though....

Anyway it was pertty neat. You don't get to see something like that everyday.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2008)

I made a timelapse video of it in a close up. The clouds got in the fricken way before they met, but oh well. It was still tubular.


----------



## Mantida (Feb 23, 2008)

I went out to try to see it, but the darn clouds blocked it the ENTIRE time.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 23, 2008)

here the same when i there was a lunar eclipse here.... only clouds -.-


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 24, 2008)

Last Lunar Eclipse I saw was in 2001 or so, I had been looking for a pet kitten for days because I had a new place at Jackson Lake. I gave up that day and headed back out to the lake for my Lunar eclipse party, mid way during the eclipse and the party I ask if anyone wants a shot come inside for a minute. Well my big buddy Butch comes wobbling in and right behind him was this teeny baby kitten. I squeaked with joy and said Im gonna keep him and name him Lunar! It ended up being the neighbors down the way's momma cat's baby and they let me keep him once I told them I'd found one a couple days before. He ended up being the coolest cat! He would go swimming with us in the lake water, only to the point that the water was to my waist but still a cat swimming on his own was one heckuva sight! He was a wweeeeird cat, he had odd relationships with the neighbors dog and another male cat but we had always said that lake water did odd things to people so it was okay.

I ended up moving away a couple years later and he stayed with another family at the lake.

I still miss that cat, he was one of the coolest cat's I ever had.

Sorry for the length, it was just that the subject of a lunar eclipse brought up a great old memory!


----------

